# Dee Dee..............



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DeeDee*

DeeDee is so beautiful and so glad she is in a wonderful home.
Hoping that people adopt the 5 puppies!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dee Dee is beautiful, she is one very lucky girl. I hope her siblings find their homes soon too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable and hope her siblings find good homes soon.


----------

